

Shortest Path Tree (Geodata routing visualisation) - aw3c2
http://shortestpathtree.org/

======
olalonde
This appears to use Dijkstra's algorithm.
[https://github.com/bmander/vtp/blob/master/templates/game.ht...](https://github.com/bmander/vtp/blob/master/templates/game.html#L182)

Edit: Should have headed to Wikipedia first:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shortest_path_tree>

------
CountHackulus
This is really nice, but I wish there was a way I could add more locations to
explore. I'd love to do this to my own city. I've tried exploring and hacking
in my own links, but it's pretty obvious that the data was only preprocessed
for the cities shown in the list.

Just want a text box to let me tell it where to go essentially. I realize I
could just download the source and run it myself.

------
ajturner
slick implementation of vector browser data and client-side analysis in
Javascript!

------
BenSchiendelman
This is super cool.

